# What do you think of green dog food?



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Chatting to my mum this morning and she was looking at green dog food. Had a look at their website, and their lamb and rice one. Green Dog Food - 100% Complete Holistic Dog Food Providing Natural Control of Worms, Fleas and Ticks

I know my thoughts but wondered what you all think.

ETA wonder why they don't state the % of meat


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2010)

Mmmm not sure about this bit
Green Dog Food - 100% Complete Holistic Dog Food Providing Natural Control of Worms, Fleas and Ticks
QUOTE
a small number of them needed to stimulate the dogs immune system which normally prevents over-population.

That might be ok in the wild but not in a domestic environment


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

rona said:


> Mmmm not sure about this bit
> Green Dog Food - 100% Complete Holistic Dog Food Providing Natural Control of Worms, Fleas and Ticks
> QUOTE
> a small number of them needed to stimulate the dogs immune system which normally prevents over-population.
> ...


 I didn't read that bit... a big statement to make.

I did think the food was expensive for what it is, didn't state the meat content, and filler, rice, oats and barley.

And what are the "other essential elements" they say are included?


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2010)

All a bit vague isn't it?


----------



## [email protected] Dog Food (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi - just thought you might like to know more about how we approach worm control. The immune system is central to this - when it works properly it recognises anything 'foreign' and repels it. A small number of worms then sensitise the system and it reacts to get rid of them. This is what happens in wild dogs.

Happy to provide any more information about our foods - there is lots on the website about Green feeding - Green Dog Food - 100% Complete Holistic Dog Food Providing Natural Control of Worms, Fleas and Ticks

Andrew


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

[email protected] Dog Food said:


> Hi - just thought you might like to know more about how we approach worm control. The immune system is central to this - when it works properly it recognises anything 'foreign' and repels it. A small number of worms then sensitise the system and it reacts to get rid of them. This is what happens in wild dogs.
> 
> Happy to provide any more information about our foods - there is lots on the website about Green feeding - Green Dog Food - 100% Complete Holistic Dog Food Providing Natural Control of Worms, Fleas and Ticks
> 
> Andrew


Hi there what are the % of meat content? It doesn't state on your website.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

Don't much matter to me my dogs dont care what colour it is they still eat it!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

sue&harvey said:


> I didn't read that bit... a big statement to make.
> 
> I did think the food was expensive for what it is, didn't state the meat content, and filler, rice, oats and barley.
> 
> And what are the "other essential elements" they say are included?


It said 14% rice, 43% lamb, 15% veg but not the percentages for the oats or barley. The lamb/rice proportions look OK but I'd want to know what the others were.


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Burrowzig said:


> It said 14% rice, 43% lamb, 15% veg but not the percentages for the oats or barley. The lamb/rice proportions look OK but I'd want to know what the others were.


That's interesting, they didnt have that on there the other day. Agree would wan't to know what these essential ingredients are. Could be an ok food if they gave full information. Just comes across as vague.


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

Well personally I do agree with a lot of what is said on the site about diet being key to a healthy immune system and a dog with a healthy immune system and the best diet can naturally control parasites...

But this needs to be with a species appropriate diet...

...Green Dog Food state on their site that an 'optimum diet' is key (which is true)...but surely this food cannot be an optimum diet with all those grains in there! and the very fact that it is a processed kibble with synthetic nutrients (which are not even all listed)...

Andrew, you mention about the immune systems of animals in the wild - but a healthy animal in the wild would not be eating kibble, they would be eating fresh nutritious raw foods - they sure wouldnt be snacking on oats and barley!


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Ingredients from ths site.

Lamb (43%) . Rice (14%) . Oats . Barley . Mixed vegetables and herbs (15%)

Turkey (43%) . Rice (14%) . Oats . Barley . Mixed vegetables and herbs (15%)


----------



## [email protected] Dog Food (Aug 2, 2010)

You all raise a number of interesting questions. 

The main points are that Green Dog Food reflect the natural diet of the dog in its chemical components - that is we source raw materials that have a biologically appropriate chemical profile. We do not use any unsuitable chemical ingredients - all macro and micronutrients including vitamins are from natural sources. 

There is a lot of misunderstanding about grains and some are associated with poor digestion, however the dog digests them well if they from the right sources, properly cooked and in the right quantity. Their chemical composition reflecting the chyme found in the stomach of the dogs natural prey. 

Feeding dogs (and ourselves) with any bought food is always a compromise in terms of the 'natural diet' - the best foods are those with the least compromise such as Green Dog. The most natural way is to let the dog find its own food in the form of its wild prey - but that is not always an option open to most of us (it also makes a mess on the carpet!) 

Please call me on the help line if you would like to discuss any of this in more detail.

Best wishes Andrew


----------



## Cloggysmum (Aug 27, 2010)

If you follow the teachings of Juliette de Bairacli Levy then you would be using grains in a raw diet. She states that in the wild a dog may have killed its own animal for meat but it would also have gone for the animals stomach to retrieve the pre-eaten grains. This is not Barf but Natural Raw Feeding. I have brought one of my dogs up on raw feed but they also have a muesli type breakfast. 

My other dog cannot have raw for health reasons so I use Lily's Kitchen or Healthy Paws.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

my dog is brown


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

[email protected] Dog Food said:


> You all raise a number of interesting questions.
> 
> The main points are that Green Dog Food reflect the natural diet of the dog in its chemical components - that is we source raw materials that have a biologically appropriate chemical profile. We do not use any unsuitable chemical ingredients - all macro and micronutrients including vitamins are from natural sources.
> 
> ...


Thank you Andrew


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

rona said:


> Thank you Andrew


good afternoon rona and how are you:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

borderer said:


> good afternoon rona and how are you:thumbup:


I 'm ok thank you, how about you?
I get the impression that you are a little bored


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

rona said:


> I 'm ok thank you, how about you?
> I get the impression that you are a little bored


just a bit been a lovely day now its heavy rain


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

I always thought dogs were carrions and if in the wild would eat pretty much anything including rotting flesh. Might explain why our canine pets like to roll around in smelly poop!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

borderer said:


> just a bit been a lovely day now its heavy rain


Hope there's a mod about to keep an eye on you then :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

rona said:


> Hope there's a mod about to keep an eye on you then :lol: :lol:


:scared::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

rona said:


> Hope there's a mod about to keep an eye on you then :lol: :lol:


Do you reckon we have one brave enuff Rona


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Do you reckon we have one brave enuff Rona


hi dt how are you:arf::arf:


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

borderer said:


> hi dt how are you:arf::arf:


No so bad big man! hows yerself?:scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> No so bad big man! hows yerself?:scared::scared::scared:


fine thanks:thumbup::arf::arf:


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

been looking at a lamb n rice one on ebay for a lot less,its no dairy,soya etc
has anyone seen the 30% protien one for sale on preloved,recommended for ABs,mastiffs etc

this one
http://www.bigamericanbulldogs.com/


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

tiddlypup said:


> been looking at a lamb n rice one on ebay for a lot less,its no dairy,soya etc
> has anyone seen the 30% protien one for sale on preloved,recommended for ABs,mastiffs etc
> 
> this one
> Big American Bulldogs


What's the ingredients list?


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

[email protected] Dog Food said:


> You all raise a number of interesting questions.
> 
> The main points are that Green Dog Food reflect the natural diet of the dog in its chemical components - that is we source raw materials that have a biologically appropriate chemical profile. We do not use any unsuitable chemical ingredients - all macro and micronutrients including vitamins are from natural sources.
> 
> ...


Can you post what % of oats and barley the food has please?


----------



## [email protected] Dog Food (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi All

Just noticed that there seems to be some confusion over our ingredients (among other things) - we don't use any synthetic ingredients (including vitamins) - our formulation was the first not to use synthetics at all. We have plenty of technical literature available now via our website - here is a free download which should be of interest to owners chatting on this site http://www.greendogfood.co.uk/pdf_files/green_dog_ebook-natural_feeding_of_dogs.pdf -
Please direct any enquiries to our helpline 
Best 
Andrew


----------



## Miss chief (Jun 24, 2011)

Cloggysmum said:


> If you follow the teachings of Juliette de Bairacli Levy then you would be using grains in a raw diet. She states that in the wild a dog may have killed its own animal for meat but it would also have gone for the animals stomach to retrieve the pre-eaten grains. This is not Barf but Natural Raw Feeding. I have brought one of my dogs up on raw feed but they also have a muesli type breakfast.
> 
> My other dog cannot have raw for health reasons so I use Lily's Kitchen or Healthy Paws.


JBL was feeding dogs that were unvaccinated and less likely to suffer an allergic reaction


----------



## Muffinthepug (Jan 26, 2013)

Good morning all, just wanted to share my experiences with you as someone who uses Green Dog. I have a 1 year old pug girl and when we got her she was on Royal Canin, then we moved her to Eukanuba. She didn't really enjoy either and it got to the point whereby she wasn't fussed with eating at all. Then I spoke to a rep for Green Dog who explained the content of what was in these foods, compared to theirs. If you actually take the time to look at the ingredients on these regular foods you will firstly wonder where the meat is, most contain barely any or just meat extracts, then you will wonder what on earth all the ingredients you can't pronounce are. 
What is nice about Green Dog is that the ingredients are whole actual ingredients and they contain a massive amount of ACTUAL meat/ fish. 
I feed my girl their salmon and trout kibble for breakfast then their turkey and rice for dinner and every single day she is quite literally chomping at the bit to be fed. Her coat is great and her mild hip dysplasia is better for all the omega fats.
I have to also say that as the kibble is about 8x the size of Eukanuba, she doesn't gorge on it and actually has to chew.
Sorry for ranting but this food is really good and I recommend it highly, as for price,, I think for what you get its perfectly reasonable and frankly Muffin is another member of the family therefore I want to look after her, not feed her cheap rubbish.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Bevm (Sep 23, 2013)

I am interested in giving Ben this food(the salmon and veg one)but he is trying to lose weight so I am wondering if this would be suitable. He is on Royal Canin satiety at the moment but I would rather he was not on this to long. Any ideas if this would be any good?


----------



## zedder (Aug 21, 2013)

I'd never even heard of it till you posted their website seems very vague also wheres the ingredients listing and where do they they source the raw materials from.


----------



## Bevm (Sep 23, 2013)

No I had never heard of it either but I found it on the updated dry food index on here and thought it looked quite good .I also looked it up on the which dog food guide.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Cloggysmum said:


> If you follow the teachings of Juliette de Bairacli Levy then you would be using grains in a raw diet. She states that in the wild a dog may have killed its own animal for meat but it would also have gone for the animals stomach to retrieve the pre-eaten grains.


Which isn't true for wolves according to a leading wolf expert, or coyotes judging from the remains of a carcass found by someone at the end of their garden in the states. They are known to either shake the stomach contents out or leave them, eating the rest of the animal. When it comes to things like grain, it's the domestication of dogs which comes into play and being around people using agriculture, not "nature" itself. Don't know many places which aren't cultivated which have grain in large quantities after all.


----------

